# Renovating in Tuscany



## Davi

I currently live in the US. I've just bought a small farmhouse close to Bagni di Lucca. Has anyone experience of renovating an old house? Any ideas on the cost? I'm being told 1900 per sq. meter euro's by a builder, but was told 1000 Euros by my realtor. Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ianthy

I think it depends on the style and finish that you want. Plus you need to include comune and architect/geomtra fees. The realtor will always be optimistic in their costings and the builder will be quoting high end somewhere in the middle may be about right.

We completed a renovation project 4 years ago of house and re-built barn into accomodation etc and the cost was double against the original 'guestimate' because we wanted nicer fittings, underfloor heating, woodburners, shutters, etc., and cost of materials had increased plus building regs relating to earthquakes and insulation had just been implemented. 

My advice is not to be in hurry take your time and find an Architect that you can trust.


----------



## aussieem

Davi said:


> I currently live in the US. I've just bought a small farmhouse close to Bagni di Lucca. Has anyone experience of renovating an old house? Any ideas on the cost? I'm being told 1900 per sq. meter euro's by a builder, but was told 1000 Euros by my realtor. Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Hi there,

How are you getting along with your renovation? Would love to hear how you're getting along!

Emily


----------



## marc1977

The 1900 is including materials and vat I take it?


----------



## xabiaxica

the OP hasn't been back since he posted, so I guess we might never find out


----------



## marc1977

Maybe he found what he was looking for...good luck anyway


----------



## 50a

I would be interested in hearing about OP's experience too, or anyone else's for that matter if anyone who sees this cares to share.


----------



## Davi

*The "lordo" principle*

Ah, didn't realise you were waiting for the end of the story. Are you sitting comfortably? Well I'll begin.

We received the final building costs for the house, not including fittings. We were granted permission for a 1 bed and bath - we were asking for a total of 2 beds/2 baths. The cost of the house is predicted to be $500,000 including the land at about $100,000. So half a million dollars for a legal one bed one bath 110 m2 - we are told we can cheat and put in extra plumbing for a 2nd bathroom, but pipes will have to be hidden and we could be told to rip out plumbing if it's discovered. Also, farming equipment that was supposed to included in the sale mysteriously disappeared. The seller saying, "I need them so have taken them". This despite the contract. :confused2:

We could not find one ex pat who knew about "lordo". I wonder if it's because most use building managers. Every Italian we spoke to knew about "lordo", even city folk. Lordo is related to the width of the exterior walls. We pay for the space as per measurements taken on the exterior walls, not interior. In effect "lordo" is thick stone built walls. I'm told we offset the cost by downgrading the interior, i.e. no arches, no in floor heating, etc. etc. until you get down to a price you can live with - you get the pic. The true cost of our build adds almost 50% to the projected costs quoted by our (rather off kilter) realtor. So, we have pulled out of the purchase and find that we can buy a house already built, but not fitted inside, for half of our expected costs on the 1st house. The second house has more land too. It's a beautiful shell waiting for our kitchen choice and bathrooms, and under floor heat. Perfect. It seems prices for existing homes in this area are falling, but building costs not. This whole palaver has taken a year. But looking on the positive side we are now going to get a better house for 1/2 the price. So there is a happy ending. Still love Italy and the Italian people - they are wonderful. It's a learning process. Our realtor by the way was not Italian.
P.S. Davi is female.


----------



## 50a

Glad to hear it turned out well for you, and thanks for sharing about your experience.


----------

